# FREE lures please try them



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I made some lures, the first hundred or so are *IMPERFECT*. Meaning they have some defects. *Nothing a fish would notice * but still defects in my eyes. I decided to pass some around and get some opinions. *I WONT send them to just anybody*, I wanted to get them to some guys who I know fish and will put them to use very soon. *I dont want to send lures to the guy who wants them becuase they are free and just wants to have them in his box.* So if that guy is you ....*DONT ASK* Therefore I reserve the right *NOT* to send lures and I will surly dig up the username and see just how often that person fishes and leaves reports. I was hoping to get them to guys who will put them to use perhaps on the ice. The lures are size 8, and are geared for panfish. Again they are proto-types and have defects. ex= glue drops, yellow tint , etc. I will attach a picture of the lures so you can get the idea of what they are. And if you are interested please reply on the other Ohio site and I will get some to you. Im giving them out in hopes of receiving your comments or ideas. P.S. I would love for some of you guys heading to Presque Isle to take part becuase what better place to test panfish lures. The lures are FREE 100% no strings attached, BUT you will have to send me a *SASE* . You can receive some by contacting me here >


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

the design has been updated shortdrift what do you think of the new?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hey what are them tape looking things???? never seen anything like that before .... i bet they are OLD


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Those would be what is known as 8-tracks. and as for the lures those are really good looking ice jigs. Can't wait to see the ones with no flaws. I would surely like to show some panfish I know a chance to try a waxworm served on one of those if we ever get our ice back down around here.
bttmline


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

i collect johnny cash 8 tracks, i have near 75 some wrapped in original plastic and never opened , you can get them for as low 25 cents on ebay. I like to play them while i work and have an old zenith player down on my workbench . 55 years of music from 1 guy..... every 5 tapes i play i end up re-spooling one. it seems 8-tracks still stink like they did in the 70's


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

each batch gets prettier bttmline, the lures are shiny, NOT LEAD and very light, they are built on eagle claw aberdeen hooks in size 6 & the smaller size 8 , im in the process of perfection and came a long way ..... im now happy with the results but im still thriving for something better....each lure is hand tied 1 by 1


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

for the record im not selling lures here....this is my hobby, I may raffle some off, or give them away, but im not spamming lures here (in case a moderator thinks im a traveling salesman) just wanted the opinion of some people who will get them wet and give me some feedback


----------



## shadowman (Apr 10, 2004)

got mine J can,t wait to try em out damm good looking jigs........ :B


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good looking lures Joe. Got anything in a size 8/0 for shovelheads and blues? I need some stress management.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

How can I get few free to try?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit, i think he just didn't want to get on anyone's bad side, thats all. i could easily see how some moderators could/have gotten a little upset over very miniscule things...but it's not my beef, just what I have witnessed as a casual observer, especially recently...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Trust me fellows if I though he was selling those lures on here that post and his posting rights would be gone. So far it is just that giving his lures away. 
JV I would like you to offer them here without the ( our) members having to go to your site first. I believe that is more than fair since you are offering them here also. Now- send me (PM) me your addy and I'll be waiting on my free lures. After all I WILL be at presque for sure. As I hope many more will be too.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Misfit... I recieved some of these from Joe... 

They would work for Bluegills too... any time of the year.
I think I'm even gonna try them in the trout stream this year under a bobber.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mom,i rarely fish for gills,but now that you mention it,soft water crappies might like them too


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

yep Crappies too I think.

I've never caught them before, but this looks like a lure you'd use.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Why would it matter if someone had to link through another site? sounds petty to me.

They sure are nice looking jigs though. I don't ice fish, but I am with the crappie idea. I need to look around the site more I guess


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Why should we have to go to another site?It would be easier from here.They are nice looking lures though,wouldn't mind trying some.


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet looking jigs! I would like to show these to some hungry bluegills!
let me know how Id be able to receive some of these!
THANX


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

david, I will make you a deal. you send me a couple(standard postage) size 8/0 hooks, or your favorite hooks you use, and your preferred color and I will turn a couple and send them back to you. I never tried that size but Im sure I could give it a shot. send me a PM ... as for the moderator comment....johnboy was right....i just didnt want to come off as a salesman...and the reason I wanted people to ask me through an OHF PM is becuase I would like to get them to people who will give me some feedback after they wet them.... names like shortdrift, misfit, chauncy etc have been around a while and I know I will get my feedback.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I made some size 2 that turned out alright... im keeping them for conneaut smallies ....im gonna tip them with shiners and cast the boulder piles ...im sure i could do something larger


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Joe, your jigs look pretty good. 

You can best avoid all controversy by keeping the whole thing here, and just asking for your responses to also be here by P.M. to you here.
.


----------

